# خمسة طرق لتبييض الاسنان والحفاظ على بياضها



## نفرتاري (5 مايو 2011)

*خمسة طرق لتبييض الاسنان والحفاظ على بياضها*​ 





 



*1.عند الاستحمام: استغل وقت الاستحمام لغسل وتنظيف اسنانك. استعمال معجون أسنان موثوق به يساعد على وقف تكلس الاسنان والبقع. ننصحك باستعمال Crest Whitestrips Daily Whitening Plus Tartar Protection والمتوفر في الصيدليات.*​ 
*2. اثناء الوجبة الخفيفة: اختار ثمار وفواكه مقرمشة لوجباتك الخفيفة مثل شرائح التفاح، اعواد الجزر، والكرفس. تساعد هذه الفواكه والخضار على تنظيف أسنانك اثناء المضغ.*​ 
*3. بعد الغداء: قم بمضغ علكة خالية من السكّر. تساهم العلكة في امتصاص اللطخات السطحيّة الجديدة حتى موعد تنظيف اسنانك التالي.*​ 
*4. اثناء تناول العشاء خارج المنزل: تساعد كريمات وملمعات الشفاه ذات الاساس الازرق على جعل الاسنان تبدو ابيض لونا، كما أن الرائحة المنعشة للنعنع والفواكه تزيد من جاذبية وانتعاش رائحة فمك. ننصحك باستعمال CoverGirl Wetslicks AmazeMint in Plum Crazy.*​ 
*5. بعد العشاء: الماء ممتاز لشطف الاحماض والترسبات وبقايا الطعام من فمك. بعد الانتهاء من تناول الطعام، توجه الى الحمام وقم بشطف فمك جيدا بالماء للتخلص من هذه البقايا التي تتراكم لتسبب مشكلة اسنان جدية.*​ 
*المصدرyahoo*​ 
*http://helwa.maktoob.com/sec3100/ar...ق-لتبييض-الاسنان-والحفاظ-على-بياضها/index.htm*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مايو 2011)

*نصائح جميله ومهمه

ميرسي نفرتاري​*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا علي النصائح
 الرب يباركك


----------



## marcelino (6 مايو 2011)

*شكرا كتير
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 مايو 2011)

انا بستعمل سيجنال حلو ده


----------



## مريم12 (19 مايو 2011)

*مووووضوع تحفة*
_*بس انتى نسيتى بيكربونات صوديوم *_
_*ميرررسى يا نوفا*_​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

موضوع مهم ونصائح جميله
شكرااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مايو 2011)

معلومات بسيطه ومفيده

ميرسي علي الموضوع


----------



## نفرتاري (5 يونيو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نصائح جميله ومهمه
> 
> ميرسي نفرتاري​*





*
ميرسى يا ميكل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (5 يونيو 2011)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> شكرا علي النصائح
> الرب يباركك





*
ميرسى ليك اوى
و لمرورك الجميل*


----------



## نفرتاري (5 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *شكرا كتير
> *​






*العفو اكتر*


----------



## نفرتاري (5 يونيو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا بستعمل سيجنال حلو ده





*انبى ما اعرف 
بس اعتقد حلو
هو بيقولك افضل نوع يعنى بس فى حلو بردوا*


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

نفرتاري قال:


> *انبى ما اعرف
> بس اعتقد حلو
> هو بيقولك افضل نوع يعنى بس فى حلو بردوا*



ههههههههه
ميرسى خاااااالص
ربنا يباركك


----------



## نفرتاري (5 يونيو 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *مووووضوع تحفة*
> _*بس انتى نسيتى بيكربونات صوديوم *_
> _*ميرررسى يا نوفا*_​





*هههههههههههههههههه
اه انا اسفة
اهى الدراسة بتنفع بردوا
هاتى قطنة واشتغلى
ميرسى يا جميل لمرورك*


----------



## نفرتاري (5 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع مهم ونصائح جميله
> شكرااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​







*ميرسى مستر نهيسى
على مرورك الرائع*


----------



## نفرتاري (5 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> معلومات بسيطه ومفيده
> 
> ميرسي علي الموضوع







*ميرسى ليك اوى
ربنا يباركك*


----------

